
CrossFit’s Dirty Little Secret - mhb
https://medium.com/@ericrobertson/crossfits-dirty-little-secret-97bcce70356d#.vr77nbikd
======
hoodoof
So just don't push yourself ridiculously hard. Enjoy it, pace yourself, don't
feel competitive pressure.

